# Did you name your home winery?



## NorCal (Jan 30, 2021)

We did; K&K (Ken and Kathi) and we’ve had fun with it and the logo. We‘ve included the logo on the labels and have personalized items for ourselves or to give away. My daughter made this pull over on a cricut and gave it to me for my birthday. It is well done.


----------



## JBP (Jan 30, 2021)

Ponder Labs - with a bit of double entendre. Scientist by training, love the science/experimenting perspective of winemaking, and when I am not working or making wine, I am running my two labradors (who have been politely asked not to leave dog hair in the winery, with limited results)

Would love to develop a logo - unfortunately, the flip side of my brain (the creative side) didn't develop quite as well. My DIL has a circut, though. Love the idea of "branded" clothing.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 30, 2021)

I when I was trying to name mine I was having such a hard time I asked the forum for help. Just joining I was amazed at all the responses I received. Your logo is perfect but something I haven't been able to come up with.





__





What's in a name


Fred, while we are on the subject: I recall you posted either a link to a document or the document itself with the "proper" ritual for renaming boats. When I read that, I was unaware of the proscription (superstition?) against renaming boats. As I say, I am semi-interested in buying a boat...




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 30, 2021)

JBP said:


> Ponder Labs - with a bit of double entendre. Scientist by training, love the science/experimenting perspective of winemaking, and when I am not working or making wine, I am running my two labradors (who have been politely asked not to leave dog hair in the winery, with limited results)
> 
> Would love to develop a logo - unfortunately, the flip side of my brain (the creative side) didn't develop quite as well. My DIL has a circut, though. Love the idea of "branded" clothing.


hehe, my Labrador since a puppy has been taught that she has two no-no spots, the wine room kitchen/dinning area, she's a no go on leaving hair, i guess 2 outta 3 ain't bad,,,
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 30, 2021)

My wife and I are (mostly) equal in what we do in the winery area. She claims she is just my cellar ready, but had a much more discriminating pallet than I do. I am Craig, she is Joyce, so together we are CJ Mason Wines. We thought of doing a fancy logo, but the best we could come up with would have looked like JC Wines, that seemed almost pretentious to us.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 30, 2021)

Some other items
Coasters from grogtag, opener from eBay and locally laser engraved.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jan 30, 2021)

Where I make, store, age wine is at my wife's old family home on our property. Her family name makes a nice "Old World" look When combined with the German word for House (Haus) Thus *Heffner Haus Wines*. (Both our families have a German ancestry at some point along the line.)


----------



## JBP (Jan 30, 2021)

Okay - NorCal's fun stuff is motivating me to revisit the logo idea. Anyone on the forum with a graphic art background and interest in earning some pocket change? Feel free to ping me directly.

@mainshipfred - what name did you eventually decide on? Lots of good suggestions.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2021)

JBP said:


> Anyone on the forum with a graphic art background and interest in earning some pocket change?



I can think of someone who has 1 of those two characteristics!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 30, 2021)

JBP said:


> Okay - NorCal's fun stuff is motivating me to revisit the logo idea. Anyone on the forum with a graphic art background and interest in earning some pocket change? Feel free to ping me directly.
> 
> @mainshipfred - what name did you eventually decide on? Lots of good suggestions.



Simply Black Cellars


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 30, 2021)

Some really nice looking stuff, @NorCal. I haven't gone as far as logo wear, but do have corks and a stencil for my barrels.


----------



## JBP (Jan 30, 2021)

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I are (mostly) equal in what we do in the winery area. She claims she is just my cellar ready, but had a much more discriminating pallet than I do. I am Craig, she is Joyce, so together we are CJ Mason Wines. We thought of doing a fancy logo, but the best we could come up with would have looked like JC Wines, that seemed almost pretentious to us.



Hubby and I are mostly equal - he prompted this hobby in an effort to even the playing field after decades (he has lots of hobbies, I have fewer). Now he encourages production and enjoys the results. I enjoy the process.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 30, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Some other items
> Coasters from grogtag, opener from eBay and locally laser engraved.
> View attachment 70974
> 
> View attachment 70975


Hey Ken, I love your granite. Same Venetian Pearl (I think) as my wife and I put in a few years ago.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 30, 2021)

I just named mine D&G winery. Debbie (my wife’s name) and Gerald (mine)


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 30, 2021)

_SOME YEARS AGO THE WIFE STARTED TO VERBALIZE,
I WAS SPENDING TOO MUCH TIME WITH . . . 
. . . . . . .AFTER A YEAR 
OF LISTENING TO THIS THE WINE BECAME

,or the icon above or, 
, etc _


----------



## justsipn (Jan 31, 2021)

German Cellars. German is my last name, pronounced with a hard G. 

Even before I started making wine, I had a G in an interesting font that I would use on various things. I include that now on my labels.


----------



## JustJoe (Jan 31, 2021)

Take a Hike - We (my daughter and I) decided on that name since most of the fruit used in our wines is gathered from the wild usually in the course of taking a hike in the woods.


----------



## Sauvignon plonk (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## swv (Jan 31, 2021)

17 Oaks. That is how many I needed to mow around at the time I started. Lost count on how many it is these days. Also, my wife is breeding Border Terriers and is using that for a kennel name. I use the tree in my profile on many of my labels so it is kind of my logo. And yes, it is one I mow around.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jan 31, 2021)

Highland Meadow Vineyards. Hopefully we'll be a commercial vineyard provided the 1.25 acres and future plantings reach their full potential and we have dreams of a winery. The area is known as Virginia Highlands, we have Scottish heritage, and the vineyard is pretty much in a meadow. We thought of many things but this seems to fit.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yep, the Muscat in our backyard grows on some trellising that the previous owner installed and painted red. So we call our wines Red Trellis.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 31, 2021)

Let's see.......

Custom Stencil [Y]




Custom Signage [Y]




Custom Label [Y}




Custom Corks [Y]







Multiple Website Domain Names [Y]


Someday might get some custom bottle openers or wineglasses if the price is right and don't have to order too many it might be fun.


----------



## Glidewaves (Jan 31, 2021)

In the Long Green Valley of Maryland. Hence, The Long Green Wine Project.


----------



## MrTea (Jan 31, 2021)

Paid a designer on Fiverr to come up with this - with a few tweaks from the original rendition.


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 31, 2021)

I started my winemaking in a basement laundry room that doubled as my black & white darkroom for my photography business, thus* "Darkroom Wine Cellar".* In 2005 my father-in-law tore down a 100 year dairy barn. We managed to salvage 23 beams 2.5in. x12in x12 ft a mix of oak and hickory. With the help of 2 friends we made countertops, wine racks, and poker/tasting table for my new wine cellar. After completion we had to include *"Old Barn Wine" (division of Darkroom Wine Cellar)*. Still working on my logo.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2021)

Whoa! Those racks would hold a metric ton!


----------



## Darkroom (Jan 31, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> Whoa! Those racks would hold a metric ton!


All the lumber for the racks were resawn so finished racks were were made from 5/8 in. material after resawing and planing. I haven't been able to completely fill them yet. Apparently a production, consumption issue.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2021)

Darkroom said:


> All the lumber for the racks were resawn so finished racks were were made from 5/8 in. material after resawing and planing. I haven't been able to completely fill them yet. Apparently a production, consumption issue.



Do you really mean 5/8"? There must be some mistake. Looks north of 1" to me.


----------



## Darkroom (Feb 1, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> Do you really mean 5/8"? There must be some mistake. Looks north of 1" to me.


Yes the racks were constructed with 5/8" material but there is a 1" trim on the face of the edges of racks which creates the visual of a larger profile


----------



## GeoffMcG (Feb 1, 2021)

Ten Rows - because that's how many I have!


----------



## Ted Brumleve (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm Ted, so our wine is SpiriTED Cellars.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 1, 2021)

We started making wine in the Ga Mnts on Fighting Town Creek, a national trout stream. So F T C Wines was the name we picked. Now making wine in Florida for 8 years FTC Wines means From The Cellar.


----------



## wood1954 (Feb 1, 2021)

Northern Oaks, my favorite tree on my property it took a few years to settle on this, haven’t labeled any bottles yet, but I have the label built in Adobe.


----------



## mbrssmd (Feb 1, 2021)

Headstone Cutter

Name comes from the profession of the gentleman who built our rattletrap farmhouse in 1880s and plied his trade into 1930s (the foundation of a nearby house has some of his goofs).

Our house and 140 vines are next to a small hilltop cemetery (first graves 1812) -- where Old George planned ahead and made sure he would rest easy under what still remains by far the cemetery’s tallest stone.

Working on a logo for labels and our first bottling later this year.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a LOT of inventive names. I suck at naming things so I just went with my last name. Many moons ago I ordered stick pens that allowed 2 lines of customization, so I used my name and developed the tagline "fine wines since 1981", which I've used since then.

A friend constructed the grape warrior avatar for use on a Dungeons & Dragons forum (have played since 1983), and I have used it on my labels since then. Following is the current version of a label for a 2020 red -- I'm broadening out, using a lightened picture as a background. Once I tried using a colored background and burned through $75 in ink before I realized it.




I love the customized coasters and the openers @NorCal posted ... gotta look into that.


EDIT: I use Paint.net for my graphics work. It's free and full featured, but the learning curve is steep. I search for instructions before trying anything new as figuring things out of my own rarely works. I'm not all that artistic, but am a solid technicians, so I do things like clearing the background of a graphic so that only the main part of the graphic covers objects behind it.

I used paint.net to identify the predominant blue/grey colors in my avatar, and used those colors for the titles.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 1, 2021)

winemaker81 said:


> This is a LOT of inventive names. I suck at naming things so I just went with my last name. Many moons ago I ordered stick pens that allowed 2 lines of customization, so I used my name and developed the tagline "fine wines since 1981", which I've used since then.
> 
> A friend constructed the grape warrior avatar for use on a Dungeons & Dragons forum (have played since 1983), and I have used it on my labels since then. Following is the current version of a label for a 2020 red -- I'm broadening out, using a lightened picture as a background. Once I tried using a colored background and burned through $75 in ink before I realized it.
> 
> ...



I often fade the background as well, makes for a really nice touch.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 1, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> I often fade the background as well, makes for a really nice touch.


In case anyone is wondering, I used paint.net to lighten several drawings of chateau, then showed samples to family and friends, who voted.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 1, 2021)

View attachment 71139


----------



## salcoco (Feb 1, 2021)

used to bottle wine twice a year with about 20 friends had a blast. also Had shirts and hats with logo this was the amateur's winery latter went commercial with one called "The Wine Barn"


----------



## wpt-me (Feb 1, 2021)

The G.F. named our winery Artist Ridge Wines. At the time we were doing a lot of photography selling at craft shows.
With a large hill behind our hose. Hence the name.

Bill


----------



## Bossbaby (Feb 1, 2021)

I named my winery after my new born son Wilder which I found clever since many of my wines are from wild fruits and he tends to whine a bit. Wilder Whines.


----------



## thumpper23 (Feb 1, 2021)

I have Airedale Terriers and the name fits both ways, they are the reason behind the name. Plan are in the works to open up a full fledged winery sometime this fall. The only wines I will be dealing with are fruit wines, most of which are made from fruit picked in my own little orchard. No where close to get any wine or beer making supplies so plan on having a variety of that as well. Pic is of 2 of the different white wines available.


----------



## wolo50 (Feb 2, 2021)

I am a retired Air Force Pilot. This is a C-130. Our house was on final approach and I would rock the wings to let my kids know it was me and I would be home soon.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 2, 2021)

I lived on a road called Alanthia Lane... found it to be a made up word... could only find one reference to it in literature and no definition online... I thought, “I bet there aren’t any other wineries on this road.” And, Alanthia Lane Winery stuck... till we moved to Charles Street. I hope renaming a winery isn’t bad luck (like renaming a boat).


----------



## pillswoj (Feb 2, 2021)

Jeff and Michelle with historical family crest.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2021)

You might appreciate this post.






Post a photo, any photo


C-130 making the last turn on final approach into KAFB in ABQ.......




www.winemakingtalk.com








wolo50 said:


> I am a retired Air Force Pilot. This is a C-130. Our house was on final approach and I would rock the wings to let my kids know it was me and I would be home soon.
> View attachment 71169


----------



## Ivywoods (Feb 2, 2021)

I am brand new at this but I am thinking of calling it "Ivywoods Wine." Ivywoods is a name I used for our farm as well as for the small apiary I had for a short time. (Brief due to the fact that I developed a severe allergy to bee stings.) I came up with the name due to the fact that every piece of property I have ever owned always had lots and lots of poison ivy as well as lots of woods. I will probably stick with Ivywoods unless something different pops into my head. I haven't designed a logo yet.


----------



## Scooter68 (Feb 3, 2021)

Don't get me started on the topic of Poison Ivy. I pretty much conquered it on our  17+ Acres but now I'm dealing with wild roses popping up all over the place. Wild blackberrys can do little damage to skin but Wild Roses will shred you. 
Good luck on the logo.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 3, 2021)

jgmann67 said:


> I lived on a road called Alanthia Lane... found it to be a made up word... could only find one reference to it in literature and no definition online... I thought, “I bet there aren’t any other wineries on this road.” And, Alanthia Lane Winery stuck... till we moved to Charles Street. I hope renaming a winery isn’t bad luck (like renaming a boat).View attachment 71171



How many different wines did you use the new label on? I recently had a bottle from Charles Street Winery but didn't comment because I didn't know who's it was and I discarded the bottle. Although I can't remember my tasting notes I can tell you it was very enjoyable and I really wanted to post my comments.


----------



## RickD (Feb 3, 2021)

Weinerdog Wines. Weinerhaus is looking good, though.


----------



## Ivywoods (Feb 3, 2021)

We have a German wirehaired dachshund. She is an experienced wounded deer recovery dog. She lives to track. The rest of the time she likes to drive us bonkers, but she earns her keep.


----------



## Robert R (Feb 3, 2021)

FTC Wines said:


> We started making wine in the Ga Mnts on Fighting Town Creek, a national trout stream. So F T C Wines was the name we picked. Now making wine in Florida for 8 years FTC Wines means From The Cellar.


Hey, Fighting Town Creek isn't far from my hometown of Chatsworth, I used to work in Ellijay, and I got family all over those mountains.


----------



## Aleatoric (Feb 4, 2021)

Aleatoric Meadery, Winery, or Brewing, depending. 

Is there a word for all three?

"Aleatoric" is a word I ran into a year or so ago. Referring to semi-random particles, in that case, but in looking it up, something about the term really grabbed me. An uncouth way to put it would be "Throwing things at the wall to see what sticks". I thought that amusing, especially since the contents of the bottle I opened once, without forethought, after spewing bits of berries and purple goo all over the wall and ceiling (which is, in my case, the floor joists of the first floor, as mine is a basement brewery/winery/meadery) made some interesting patterns (some of which still remain, as stains). It also pertains somewhat to how I concoct, especially when I let slip the reins of my inner mad scientist/alchemist. Sometimes things get a tad strange, verging on bizarre. A common adage in my realm: "Time cures all sins". Well, to date, that holds true. Well, except for that last time ...

Rarely do I label "officially" but I enjoy using my wife's art rejects, often patterns and abstracts, cut to fit the hand-lettered bad calligraphy I do, and pasted on bottles with wheat paste, which is surprisingly strong, yet cleans off the bottles well for next time.


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Feb 4, 2021)

A tongue in cheek homage to my appreciation of Bourdeaux style wines and history--"Vin du Chuqué"


----------



## Raptor99 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aleatoric said:


> Aleatoric Meadery, Winery, or Brewing, depending.
> 
> Is there a word for all three?



That is a very good question. I make fruit wine, cider, and mead, but not beer. I don't have a vineyard or cellar. So I'm not sure what to call it. I suppose I could use a name, followed by winery, meadery, or whatever describes a place that makes cider.

A related question is whether there is a general term for making wine/cider/mead. The word "brewing" is mainly used for making beer. Is there a more general term for making wine/beer/mead/cider?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 4, 2021)

Raptor99 said:


> That is a very good question. I make fruit wine, cider, and mead, but not beer. I don't have a vineyard or cellar. So I'm not sure what to call it. I suppose I could use a name, followed by winery, meadery, or whatever describes a place that makes cider.
> 
> A related question is whether there is a general term for making wine/cider/mead. The word "brewing" is mainly used for making beer. Is there a more general term for making wine/beer/mead/cider?



vinting- 

*Vintry* is one of the 25 wards of the City of London. Located within it is the City end of Southwark Bridge and, adjacent to that, the hall of the Worshipful Company of Vintners, the City livery company for the wine trade.


----------



## jgmann67 (Feb 5, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> How many different wines did you use the new label on? I recently had a bottle from Charles Street Winery but didn't comment because I didn't know who's it was and I discarded the bottle. Although I can't remember my tasting notes I can tell you it was very enjoyable and I really wanted to post my comments.



I’m thinking 4 or 5 at this point. We moved in around May 2020 and most of my carboys were full.

Glad you liked it though.


----------



## ArizonaWiner (Feb 11, 2021)

I named our wine venture after my wife's nickname. We are the Squirrel Girl Winery.


----------



## Paulietivo (Feb 11, 2021)

I turned my family seal into a label. LePera (Italy)
Next I want to create a label in memory of my father in law who recently passed away suddenly. His garden was absolutely amazing. He handmade 3 arbors for his own garden, ours and his sons. I want use the picture of his garden arbor and call it Three Arbors Winery.


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 12, 2021)

ArizonaWiner said:


> I named our wine venture after my wife's nickname. We are the Squirrel Girl Winery.
> View attachment 71509


Another Semi-Rare Arizona winemaker! Welcome to WMT, cute name and nice label.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 1, 2021)

Some great family names for the wines and some very professionally done labels.


----------



## Cynewulf (Apr 2, 2021)

I haven’t bottled anything yet or got much of a crop from my vineyard (this is finally going to be my year!) but I’ve settled on Clos de la Fête Ancienne. My grapes are planted in a little brick walled area that one of the previous owners built and I’m interested in the meaning and significance of our vanishing traditions of celebratory feasts and festal days, from the Bible to Beowulf and elsewhere. I also have a love for traditional French wine which took me to France as a student where I met my wife. Ironically, she has absolutely no interest in wine and only barely tolerates my hobby. I’ve started tinkering with shapes in PowerPoint but will eventually need to move it to a real vector graphics application like Inkscape. This will be for a white wine if I ever successfully make one and is named in honor of my wife’s love for her hometown in France.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 2, 2021)

N. E. Bree-Ated Winery
Pinewood, SC


----------

